# My new car - Black RS4



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Picked it up on friday after waiting 3 weeks for it, felt like much longer! It was filthy so its been give a non-correction detail with ***** Ebony until i get time to do it right. Yep, it is fast!


















































































First mod, blacked out the grill for a meaner look.


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

lovely car there mate


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Bloody hell Lee, I don't know what to say except that it's an amazing car.
The best colour, interior etc.

A great purchase and looking forward to seeing the full works done.


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice, how much faster than the S3, you now have Recaro in the rear are they the exact same seats in the front as the S3.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

real nice mate, can't wait to see it when you've had time on it


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

That's gorgeous :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

You can make that car stupidly fast. Looks lovely..


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Really nice car :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome machine 

Looks like a minter.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Yup - Thats done it for me, car porn mate!!


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Get some RS Valve caps, only about 23p from the dealer ..look nice


----------



## R600 (Mar 31, 2007)

realy nice looking car:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I bet its fast! :lol:

Thats a seriously nice car that, looking good too - will look awsome I bet when you've done a full detail on her. Impressed with how clean that interior is being that colour, they can sometimes looks terrible after a while in white and light creams if you dont stay on top of them... Looks superb when you do though.

Exactly as a car should be - subtly styled with a nuance of aggression, but enough power to rip your face off! I like it a lot!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

me like, very nice replacement:thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

PORNAGE !!!!!

FFS Lee - That is a car :thumb:

Bet you can't stop looking at her can you?


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

what a car, they look amazin and that particular one looks in brilliant nick

interested to hear your thoughts on it after a while, I was thinkin about one of these in the future after the s6, better fuel economy........:lol:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks for the comments. Still getting used to it and getting the best out of it, looking forward to detailing it properly and the front end, sills and rear bumper will be repainted in due course



Dave KG said:


> I bet its fast! :lol:
> Impressed with how clean that interior is being that colour, they can sometimes looks terrible after a while in white and light creams if you dont stay on top of them... Looks superb when you do though.


Mine looked terrible, especially the alcantara wheel and gear knob. Fortunately they were easily to clean. I was very surprised how well they came up after 82k. BTW, you'll really like Z Ebony.


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

how much BHP is it pushing Lee?

Am i right in thinking they are Bi turbo?


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

If you want to know more about the B5 RS4, look here www.audisrs.com


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

i am nursing a semi just looking at it, lovely cars.


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

dooby scoo said:


> how much BHP is it pushing Lee?
> 
> Am i right in thinking they are Bi turbo?


About 380bhp at the moment, yeah BiTurbo.


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

That will make an S3 look like its going backwards. :lol:

Beautiful car mate. :thumb:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Gorgeous Lee.

I am so jealous! Can't wait to see it in the flesh.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice one Lee

In black and an Avant - far better than the saloon IMO!!

Looking forward to the write up on your full detail!


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice looking car there! And a hidden classic for the old car tax 

A great cleanup on the alacantara wheel & gear stick. Guess youve got an RNS-E satnav on your list of mods? Check rs246.com if your not already there.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

That looks lovely!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Very very nice I nearly bought a B7 RS4 but went for the Rangie awesome cars health to enjoy!!!


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Awesome looking car and fast enough to make you look ten years younger! 
Really like the black grill as well just finishes the front of nicely


----------



## Low_bm (Apr 1, 2008)

the moddings already started!! pre ordered the grill then? lol


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Low_bm said:


> the moddings already started!! pre ordered the grill then? lol


Nah, disassembled the standard one and painted it. In the hot weather yesterday it was ready to go back on 2hrs after removing it.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice :thumb: always wanted one of those when they first came out.... Avant is the way IMHO 

Got to ditch the alcantara steering wheel though unless it looks better in person? Looks like a fluffy cover from the pics, but I guess would be a pricey change...


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Lovely RS mate. Unusual interior colour as well!


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Very nice sir


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

very nice motor :thumb:


----------



## ClearCoatChrist (Mar 23, 2008)

The car looks really great!


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

Sooooooooooooooo nice


----------



## ca®los (Jan 18, 2007)

Do love the RS4. any plans to mod her?


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Very nice...always wanted one.

RNS-E would be the first mod I would do perhaps after a re-map:thumb:.


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

A real sleeper you got there. Im always cautious when these start creeping along side me


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning car lee:argie:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

ca®los said:


> Do love the RS4. any plans to mod her?


Its a lot better in standard form than i imagine but i'm sure i won't be able to resist the odd tweek.



richardi734 said:


> Very nice...always wanted one.
> 
> RNS-E would be the first mod I would do perhaps after a re-map:thumb:.


Don't like the RNS-E, you can yet some very good double din aftermarket units with touch screen for £500-£600.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Great job, car looks stunning btw


----------



## Torque (May 12, 2008)

Lovely motor


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

Lovely motor, one of my all time 'I want' cars.

Nice choice of colours aswell.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Real tasty looking in black mate! :thumb:


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Top car mate:thumb:


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

how does it drive? I keep on hearing they are fast but unenvolving to drive :???:


----------



## W3LSH (May 5, 2006)

Stunning


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

94Nissan said:


> how does it drive? I keep on hearing they are fast but unenvolving to drive :???:


There is some truth in that. Theres not much steering feel and the rack needs to be half a turn quicker this is where it loses out the the BMW M3 which was the other option i was considering (actually bought my RS4 from BMW!!). My S3 was the same and uprated ARB's transformed it so hopefully this will be the same with the RS4. But something is has in spades is oomph and grip, the cross pennine road Tim took me on for a bit of a blast made me fall for it big time. The RS4 was awesome powering out of 2rd gear corners and overtaking on short straights, the M3 would have been more involving but wouldn't have the torque or grip to keep the RS4 in sight never mind keep up. And there alot more power a re-map away, 430bhp, 470bhp or change the turbos and 550bhp. Madness!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

fantastic


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

love this car i do...just wondering if there have been any further work done to it now..


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

lovely, health to drive. Love the interior to.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gorgeous car you have there mate :thumb:

Baz


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Lovely motor :thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

s3 rav said:


> love this car i do...just wondering if there have been any further work done to it now..


Binned the egg yolk indicators. Changed all the lighting to LED or 6500k bulbs to they all match the standard HID's + a front splitter which turns out actually does something! A tuning firm fitted one to a customers car and was shocked to find it helped lower the IC intake temperatures. Guess its due to force more air into the intercoolers which would normally be lost under the car.










Had some mats made.



















Did a show at Harewood










Replaced the rotten old exhaust with a stainless one.










Collecting parts for the front end respray in the sprint. Buying new headlights, fogs, grills, etc for that fresh look. Then the mods can start, coilovers, remap to 480bhp, 9.5x19 wheels and big brakes. :driver:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

^^^^ looks stunning already mate :thumb:

Can't wait to see it when the works done.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks awesome, enjoy.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

480 BHP :doublesho

I think i just had another DW car porn accident 

I'll just go get my new undercrackers


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

:argie::argie: Keep us posted on the mods you do! That's a wicked ride!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning mate.:argie:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

If i was to swap my car it would be for an RS4 sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i'd swap my genitals for an rs4 nevermind my car.


----------

